

App store analytics - hboon
https://analytics.itunes.apple.com

======
SG-
Seems to require an iTunes Connect account to even see anything, nothing there
really but a signup button, after pressing the button you get:

"You’re on the list. All requests are on a first-come, first-served basis.
We’ll let you know when App Analytics is available to you and your team."

------
coryl
I just got accepted. Basically gives you: app store views, sessions, # active
devices, geographic breakdown, retention graph

------
nthState
I've been waiting for this feature for years!

